# Sam Perkins back with the Pacers



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

...as the V.P. of Player Relations



> Pacers News Release | Indianapolis, June 9, 2008
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The Indiana Pacers announced Monday that Sam Perkins has been named Vice President of Player Relations. Perkins played with the Pacers from 1999 to 2001 and was a member of the 2000 team that went to the NBA Finals.
> 
> “As a player, he was a real professional who showed genuine leadership,” said Pacers President of Basketball Larry Bird, who coached Perkins with the Pacers. “He’s a person we all were hoping would come back and help us some day. He’s a good man with many qualities that will help the franchise.”


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/perkins_hired_080609.html


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Good Move. Smooth is the man.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm not even sure who he is, although i've heard the name.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow where the hell have you two been? Those were the first posts in the Pacers forum in almost a week. I know the seasons over but come on! The draft is coming up and theres lots to be discussed!


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Not much to talk about with the Pacers. I'm trying to get it going with the trade thread but its not working.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

DienerTime said:


> Not much to talk about with the Pacers. I'm trying to get it going with the trade thread but its not working.


Your not even a true Pacers fan you don't know who Sam Perkins is. 


Knickkiller is this a good move for the Pacers front office?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> Your not even a true Pacers fan you don't know who Sam Perkins is.
> 
> 
> Knickkiller is this a good move for the Pacers front office?


Well to be honest I'm not sure. It's impossible to tell how much of an impact a former player will make in the front office. Larry Bird sounds pretty excited to have him though. So I really don't have an opinion on this move. Hopefully it works out.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Player relations? I cant see a better guy for player relations than big smooth. Dudes laid back as hell.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

bball2223 said:


> Your not even a true Pacers fan you don't know who Sam Perkins is.
> 
> 
> Knickkiller is this a good move for the Pacers front office?


Don't question how much of a fan I am just because I don't know someone because they were only on the team probably before I was even born, and even if he was around in the 90s I wasn't old enough to be a fan then. Thats like me saying that your not a true american because you never met George Washington.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Congrats on 1,000 posts DienerTime :cheers: You have definitely been a very active addition to the Pacers boad. Glad to still see you around.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> Don't question how much of a fan I am just because I don't know someone because they were only on the team probably before I was even born, and even if he was around in the 90s I wasn't old enough to be a fan then. Thats like me saying that your not a true american because you never met George Washington.


Pretty sure Smooth was on the team when we went to the finals. Guy backed up the Dutchman, floating around the 3 point line most of the time.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Pretty sure Smooth was on the team when we went to the finals. Guy backed up the Dutchman, floating around the 3 point line most of the time.


Yeah The Big Smooth also hit that huge 3 pointer in game 4 of the 2000 Finals to send the game into overtime which we eventually lost.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Yeah The Big Smooth also hit that huge 3 pointer in game 4 of the 2000 Finals to send the game into overtime which we eventually lost.


Yea, I miss him. I liked the combo of him and Ric. That year will always be my favorite year for ball. Rose going on fire, Croshere playing like a real NBA player (even if for only 1 year). Mark Jackson doing that crazy X with his arms against the Knicks whenever he hit a big shot. Now that was some exciting ball. Probably the most exciting playoffs I've ever seen, although I am a little bias.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Yea, I miss him. I liked the combo of him and Ric. That year will always be my favorite year for ball. Rose going on fire, Croshere playing like a real NBA player (even if for only 1 year). Mark Jackson doing that crazy X with his arms against the Knicks whenever he hit a big shot. Now that was some exciting ball. Probably the most exciting playoffs I've ever seen, although I am a little bias.


I totally agree. That was Pacers basketball at its finest. If we can ever become half as exciting and talented as that team was then I will be thrilled.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Player relations? I cant see a better guy for player relations than big smooth. Dudes laid back as hell.


Definetly. At the very least he can give them tips on how to hide their weed a little better.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Well anyways I just want to let you guys know that if I don't know someone from the past, its because I haven't been a Pacers fan but a few years, I didn't even really watch until about the 05-06 season, thats when I actually started following them, before that it was just me watching a game or two now and again.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

bball2223 said:


> Your not even a true Pacers fan you don't know who Sam Perkins is.
> 
> 
> Knickkiller is this a good move for the Pacers front office?


I just found even more absurdity out of this post. 

First of all, the most recent time he was on the Pacers, was the 00-01 season, I was 9. Second of all, in that span, he was nothing more than a 15-20 minute player. So basically what i'm saying is, what you told me is like saying in 7 years that you're not a true pacer fan if you didn't know who Marquis Daniels is.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Fake fan!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

DienerTime said:


> Well anyways I just want to let you guys know that if I don't know someone from the past, its because I haven't been a Pacers fan but a few years, I didn't even really watch until about the 05-06 season, thats when I actually started following them, before that it was just me watching a game or two now and again.



I don't think you're a fake fan, and I'm really glad that you're part of our forum because you're a great poster DT, but man did you ever miss some good years...It's cool though we'll get back up there soon (I hope).


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I don't think you're a fake fan, and I'm really glad that you're part of our forum because you're a great poster DT, but man did you ever miss some good years...It's cool though we'll get back up there soon (I hope).


Yeah I sorta showed up at a bad time haha


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I wouldn't call DienerTime a fake fan, I just don't think he is well-educated about the "good ol' days".


----------

